
iKe: Browser-based k-family language IDE - shaunxcode
http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/ike/ike.html?gist=b274bb7d24b8142660d6
======
RodgerTheGreat
The github for the project itself, along with the manual, is here:
[https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/tree/gh-
pages/ike](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/tree/gh-pages/ike)

------
agumonkey
The asteroid demo is as atypical as enjoyable for a k program.

~~~
avmich
Here is a link to the collection of iKe demos:
[http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/ike/ike.html](http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/ike/ike.html)

